# Betta Buddies



## babbielynn (Mar 7, 2008)

In your opinion, what is best for covering the betta's tank, and what kind of none fish companion would be good? My friend said one snail per bowl. And what about adornments?


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

Snails, Shrimp or African Dwarf Frogs are best. Most work, but it all depends on your bettas presonallity. Some will do fine, some will rip them to shreds.

How big is your tank?

As for covering the tank, it isn't nessicary, but it helps. A simple glass cover with a hinged hood (optional) would work well.

Also, you need to have decently hard water for snails, or else their shell will deteriorate.


----------



## SST (Nov 17, 2007)

Really depends on what size tank you have.

Mine does not have a cover. I keep the water level a little lower so he can't jump out of my 5 gallon. I do have to add some water mid week due to evaporation.

I tried a snail with Mr. Betta. It did not go well. Now they each have their own tanks.

If you do decide to try an African Dwarf Frog or a snail, you definitely need a cover. The frog will escape and the snail, especially if female, may go on walkabout and risk falling and cracking their shell. Note, I do not have a cover on the snail tank. He's (I'm pretty sure he's a he) has never ventured above the water line so far that I've seen.

Both my tanks have silk flowers, not plastic. The betta tank also has two java ferns stuck in a terra cotta pot with some gravel. He likes to rest in the pot.  The snail tank has a terracotta pot turned on it's side as a cave. 

Someone here posted a link for this nifty tree root looking thingie for decoration which I'll be adding when I've extra $$$$. :lol: Might be a while.


----------

